

ASCII Fighter II Super Hyper Text-Based Championship Edition - divia
http://kotaku.com/5243521/ascii-fighter-ii-super-hyper-text+based-championship-edition

======
jcromartie
Unfortunately they appear to have bypassed the whole "text-based" thing and
used 3D APIs to render their characters on the screen. I want to see a curses
version.

~~~
windsurfer
Wow, anyone know any good curses games, other than nethack?

~~~
divia
If you like Nethack at all, though it's been a few years since I've played
them, I highly recommend Angband (<http://www.thangorodrim.net/>, somewhat
outdated website, but I'm not sure what the current one is) and its variants.
ToME (<http://t-o-m-e.net/main.php?tome_current=0>) is one I know of that's in
active development these days.

